# teriyaki beef jerky



## monstruo-the-tegu (Jun 21, 2012)

i was watching my tegu eat today and he saw i was eating beef jerky so he came walking over to me and had one or two pieces of jerky. Then went back to eating quail egg and a mouse. I was wondering if i could give him a piece as a treat every once in awhile?


----------



## Diablo (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't see why not, just look on the back and see the nutritional value. Avoid the vitamin A and the usual and as long as you're not feeding it everyday to him it shouldn't be a problem. I'm gonna be giving my hatchling little treats of my food every once in a while, nothing un natural though.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 28, 2012)

The teriyaki may be a really high sodium snack


----------



## got10 (Jun 28, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> The teriyaki may be a really high sodium snack



Yea , the sodium is what scares me about that. then again I'm also paranoid about giving my Gu's a soak in water unless its been sitting for a while.


----------



## Diablo (Jun 28, 2012)

I guess I looked over the teriyaki part, I thought he meant just plain old beef jerky


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 29, 2012)

> i was eating beef jerky so he came walking over to me *and had one or two pieces*





> *I was wondering if i could give him a piece* as a treat every once in awhile?



If you make your own you could always set aside a few slivers that you don't add any marinade or seasonings to for GU snacks. I wouldn't give him any of the store bought junk though, most of it's loaded with sodium/preservatives as mentioned.


----------

